# Nitecore EC4S: die-cast, XHP50, 2x18650, max. 2150 lumens, (beam)shots, compare



## kj75 (Nov 10, 2015)

In summer 2015, I had my hands-on to Nitecore’s first die-cast flashlight, the EC4. But, at ISPO, Nitecore presented also a second version of this compact light: the EC4S. Thanks to another emitter this one should have more than twice output! Recently, the XHP50-version came in, and first thing I did, was compare it to the XM-L2(U2)-version. In this review I’ll show you the differences!

*the second version of the EC4-series
*






*that has the same dimensions and looks
*




*
but is powered by a XHP50 led
*




*
die-cast body
*




*
recognizable as the powerful version thanks to the red tail
*




*
So let’s start, as usual, by looking at with the manufacturer specs: 
*
*Features:
*
*· Solid lightweight aero grade aluminum alloy construction*
*· Utilizes a CREE XHP50 LED*
*· Maximum output up to 2150 lumens*
*· Dual switch design offers unprecedented ease of use*
*· Thumbscrew lock on tailcap doubles as a tripod receiver*
*· 5 brightness levels and 3 special modes available*
*· High efficiency constant current circuit enables maximum runtime up to 325 hours*
*· Features advanced temperature regulation (ATR) technology*
*· A power indicator built into the on/off switch indicates remaining battery power *
*· Direct access to ultralow and turbo outputs*
*· A micro-textured reflector offers wide angle lighting*
*· Reverse polarity protection prevents damage arise from incorrectly inserted batteries*
*· Stainless steel retaining ring protects core components from damage*
*·Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating*
*· Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (2 meters submersible)*
*· Impact resistant to 1.5 meters*
*· Tail stand capability
*
*Dimensions:
*
*· Length: 5.90” / 150mm*
*· Head diameter: 1.57” / 40mm*
*· Tube: 1.54”x1.10 / 39mm x 28mm*
*· Weight: 6.03oz / 171gram (without battery)
*
*And the output specs:

*





*Unboxing:
*
No surprise here: Most Nitecores (except the real big ones) come in a sturdy and colorful carton. At this carton also some extra stickers, because there’s an award-winning light inside… Inside we find the most we need, except cells. But often, dealers deliver this lights including CR123A’s. So, a neat and complete package here. 

*the well-known Nitecore box 
*





*contents the light, manual, warranty card, spare o-ring and usb cover, lanyard and holster
*





*Impressions:
*
This time I was not surprised about the dimensions, because I reviewed the EC4 earlier. The EC4S is real compact, easy to handle with and high quality feels. It has its own looks and color: because of the die-cast body, that isn’t anodized, it has a slight different color compared to anodized lights. The “turbo-version” of the EC4 has also a light red tailcap / tripod connector. A clean lens, a textured “orange-peel” reflector and a perfectly centered led. The EC4S has a real thin tube, but so far I can see, it is strong enough to last for years. Also inside the tube it looks ok, but I have to get used by the painting of the tubes’ inner. Summarizing: this is a high quality, strong flashlight that is easy to carry in your pocket. Please scroll down for some impression-pictures!

*EC4S, die-cast, compact, big output
*




*
has unique looks
*




*
stable head- and tailstanding
*




*
compact light, best grip at the lights’ sides
*




*
the powerful XHP50 led is perfectly centered
*




*
EC4-members
*




*
almost the same
*





*but the S-version is easy recognizable
*




*
smooth versus orange-peel reflector
*




*
XM-L2 (U2) versus XHP50 led
*




*
big output, long runtimes
*





*the thin, but strong body
*




*
the tailcap unscrewed, no spare o-rings needed
*




*
a look inside: the aluminum body is jetted, not anodized
*




*
the EC4S in the holster, that doesn’t close perfectly
*




*
with lanyard added on
*




*
thanks also to some unique features winner of an ISPO-award
*





*User interface:*

The EC4S can be easy controlled by using your thumb, also thanks to its compact size. The two buttons are rather easy to locate and are separated by a rubber edge. If needed, you can choose also the location function at the button: it will short flash every three seconds and help you finding your light in total darkness. Good feature that most Nitecores have.

This “two-button-interface” has become one of my favorites. I like the fact that, if you want, always can start this light at ultralow or turbo. Press and hold the lower button for instant ultralow, the higher for instant-turbo. A normal press at the lower on / off button will activate the last used normal mode, cycle through the five normal modes by using the upper button. Get into the special modes by pressing and holding the upper button (when the light is on), starting with strobe. For the other special modes (beacon and SOS) press and hold again. A normal press at the upper switch will bring the light back in last used normal mode. If you press and hold the lower (on/off) button to shut off, you’ll get the location function at the power switch, the blue led will flash once per three seconds. After you are used to it, this interface works fine, and personally I love it. Only thing I miss is momentary on. Maybe this is possible in future while pressing both buttons together??

*Modes:*

The EC4S has total five normal modes: ULTRALOW > LOW > MID > HIGH > TURBO, well spaced, except the big jump from ultralow until low. It should be nice to have an extra mode somewhere between 10 and 20 lumens. Last used mode will be memorized. The special modes start at STROBE > BEACON > SOS. No memory for the special modes. To enter LOCKOUT-mode, press and hold both buttons (when the light shut off) for about three seconds. A short flash will tell the EC4S is locked. As earlier mentioned, the light has also STANDBY-LOCATION-mode. I’m happy with these modes, but maybe there are people who’d like to see a firefly and a extra mode that has around 10 lumens output.

*ATR:*

This means Advanced Temperature Regulation. The EC4S will dynamically decrease power when the temperature will be to high The decrease will not be a full step down, so in real life, it isn’t always clear visible. Because the EC4S is a compact light that will get hot after longer time using at turbo, this is a good feature.

*Size comparison:
*
Both EC4’s dimensions are equal, but compared to some other Nitecores you can see how compact those die-casts are.

*18650-cell, Nitecore EC4, Nitecore EC4S, Nitecore P36 and Nitecore EA81
*





*Nitecore EC4, Nitecore EC4S, Nitecore P36 and Nitecore EA81
*




*
reverse..
*





*XM-L2(U2), XHP50, MT-G2 and again XHP50
*





*the tails: Nitecore EC4, Nitecore EC4S, Nitecore P36 and Nitecore EA81
*





*Tint:
*
The EC4S has a nice, neutral tint that I personally like. Take a look at the picture below to see the difference in MT-G2 (warm), XHP50 (neutral) and XM-L2(U2) (cool).






*Beamprofile:
*
Because of the XHP50, the EC4S has a total different beamprofile when we compare it to the EC4. It has a bigger but less intense hotspot and a wide corona. This makes this light more allround. The nice, mixed beamprofile has not spots or defects. Only thing you can detect, is a little “cross” in the hotspot, this is because of the shape of the emitter. This is not visible at the beamshots. No PWM at any mode, good point.

*Beamshots:
*
Let’s have a look while projecting the EC4S on a white wall. Distance to the wall about 0,75 meter.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 1/125 sec, 35mm*

























*animation picture
*





Going outside now…..At first, the five output modes followed by a GIF. After that, a shoot-out against the other Nitecores that we’ve seen earlier in this review: the EC4, the P36 and the EA81. Nice to see here the difference in tint, hotspot and beam angle.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 4.0 sec, 35mm
*

























*animation
*




*
A comparison to its direct brother, powered by XM-L2(U2); both lights at TURBO
*




*
the EC4S compared to the P36, that has MT-G2, both lights at TURBO
*




*
compared to the EA81, that has a bigger reflector, both lights at Turbo-mode
*





*Conclusion:
*
In my opinion, the EC4S is a good flashlight. Compact, strong, well finished and a good interface. It’s a really a competitor of the P36, but much more compact as easier to control. Personally, I prefer this light above the EC4 too: It has a nice, wider beam and a good tint. When I have to pick one of the four Nitecores I’ve compared in this review, I’ll pick the EC4S…. In future I would like to see better low mode spacing, or firefly and also the accurate voltage indicator. We’re waiting for a rechargeable of this nice EC-series too…Overall, I really can recommend this compact, big output light!

*Nitecore EC4S provided for review*


----------



## Parrot Quack (Nov 10, 2015)

Very nice review effort. Thank-you and thank-you for the beam shots. Very nice.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 10, 2015)

I still wish it got the MT-G2 

But I'm happy with the EC4S. Very nice beam and I don't find myself looking for any more throw. Your comparisons show this well against the EC4. Relatively speaking, they're pretty close.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 10, 2015)

The Nitecore EC4S use of a Cree XHP-50 is a good step in the evolution of this light. The only flaw of this light seems to be in the inability to lock out the light for users who will not be using this as a service or work light. 

I still find the double 18650 light is best used with a Cree MT-G2 LED leaving only the 2014 Fenix TK35UE and Nitecore P36 in this battery configuration. Of these two mentioned the Fenix 2014 TK35UE is still the best light, in my view, and looking hard enough can still be found new under $100.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 10, 2015)

Funny. I have been using my EC4S for a few days now and find it easy to unscrew the interesting color, knurled endcap just a little bit to break the electrical connection. Turn the light on, then unscrew until the light goes out. Doesn't take much. 

According to the NiteCore directions, switch button lockout does not confer less of a standby-drain. The EVVA, protected batteries are a large enough diameter to eliminate battery rattle, but I have used (not heat shrunk) replacement battery-wraps over unprotected 18650GA to impart silence. 

The low modes on this light have a bit of a greenish corona and mediocre CRI, but the higher modes are just fine. The throw is good for a forest flashlight. The spill is the brightest I have, going all the way to the edge.

The adjacent, two switch arrangement is new to me, and takes some getting used to, but offers certain advantages. I need a light that can go from a navigation (lower mode) to 100% as quick as possible. Looks like going to strobe is the quickest way to do that.

Some users may want more texture on the main body of this light. I use a lanyard and do just fine with the smooth, comfortable feel of this light. The lanyard also aids in a proper reacquisition when one lets go of the light to perform some function with the carrying hand. The elongated cross section helps this ability to access the side-switches efficiently.

Having two 18650's on-tap is nice for extended use. Early impressions do not give the impression that the unibody somehow improves heat dissipation but I could be wrong, and it is near freezing for our nightwalks, keeping things cool.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 10, 2015)

I have the Nitecore EC4 and it took 7 quarter turn to break the current leaving the tail cap only three of the same quarter turns before falling off! Maybe the newer EC4S is different, but this method of breaking current on my EC4 will not cut it for me as a service light.


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 10, 2015)

Has anyone found a battery that doesn't fit the EC4S?
I have 2x Evva 18650 3500mAh (L) 68.9 mm (D) 18.6 mm that I'd like to use.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 10, 2015)

SCEMan said:


> Has anyone found a battery that doesn't fit the EC4S?
> I have 2x Evva 18650 3500mAh (L) 68.9 mm (D) 18.6 mm that I'd like to use.


I have used Eagletac 3100mAh & 3400mAh as well as Keeppower 3100mAh and 3400mAh and all fitted my EC4. Eagletac were 68mm and 68.3mm Keeppower were 69.7mm and 68.8mm.


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 10, 2015)

sidecross said:


> I have used Eagletac 3100mAh & 3400mAh as well as Keeppower 3100mAh and 3400mAh and all fitted my EC4. Eagletac were 68mm and 68.3mm Keeppower were 69.7mm and 68.8mm.



Thanks for the info. Looks like I should be ok.


----------



## kj75 (Nov 11, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I still wish it got the MT-G2



There it is: 

http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/ec4sw


----------



## markr6 (Nov 11, 2015)

kj75 said:


> There it is:
> 
> http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/ec4sw



HAHA! Can you believe it?? My wish was granted overnight :twothumbs I'm ALLLL over that one.


By the way, I just decided to finish my second parasitic drain test on my EC4S and Eastshine 3500mAh protected cells:

11/2: 4.14v - starting voltage (short rest after charging)
11/3: 4.13v
11/4: 4.13v
11/5: 4.13v
(missed a few days)
11/8: 4.12v
11/9: 4.12v
11/10: 4.12v
11/11: 4.12v

So, I'm not sure why my first test was a bit worse. But either way, it's looking good! No problems here.


----------



## kj75 (Nov 11, 2015)

markr6 said:


> HAHA! Can you believe it?? My wish was granted overnight :twothumbs I'm ALLLL over that one.
> 
> 
> By the way, I just decided to finish my second parasitic drain test on my EC4S and Eastshine 3500mAh protected cells:
> ...



Like to see the differences of the three too.... And I'm happy with MT-G2, it seemed Nitecore passed this nice one..

Good to see there are no problems with the parasitic drain, thanks for the update!


----------



## sidecross (Nov 11, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Funny. I have been using my EC4S for a few days now and find it easy to unscrew the interesting color, knurled endcap just a little bit to break the electrical connection. Turn the light on, then unscrew until the light goes out. Doesn't take much.
> 
> According to the NiteCore directions, switch button lockout does not confer less of a standby-drain. The EVVA, protected batteries are a large enough diameter to eliminate battery rattle, but I have used (not heat shrunk) replacement battery-wraps over unprotected 18650GA to impart silence.
> 
> ...


I think you may be right about the length of batteries being the difference in the ability to lock out current.


----------



## Phlogiston (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the review, kj75 :thumbsup: 

As you say, some people would want an extra mode in the 10-20 lumen range, and I'm one of them. I have no night vision to speak of, so moonlight for me is about 5 lumens at arm's length, and I need more still to do anything useful. 

I need that 10-20 lumen mode so much that not having it means "no sale" to me - it's a total deal breaker. It's a real shame, too, because the EC4S sounds like it's perfect in just about every other way. 

Fortunately, I have a Fenix UC35 with what amounts to the perfect mode set for me. I'll just have to do without a compact 2000 lumen light for a bit longer


----------



## mattheww50 (Nov 12, 2015)

markr6 said:


> HAHA! Can you believe it?? My wish was granted overnight :twothumbs I'm ALLLL over that one.
> 
> 
> By the way, I just decided to finish my second parasitic drain test on my EC4S and Eastshine 3500mAh protected cells:
> ...



I have actually measured the drain with the locator 'beacon' off with my Triplett 9005. It comes in at 210 microamps.
210 x 24=5.04 mAh per day
5.04 x 365=1840mAh per year.

On a 3500mAh cell that is about 22 months assuming no internal losses in the battery (unlikely over that time period).
While the parasitic drain is real, I think I no longer think it is the big deal many are making it out to be.


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 12, 2015)

I bought the EC4 in July of this year & used it every night for 30 minutes (dog walking). Long thrower without a great deal of spill.

Bought the 4S from skyben.trade on eBay. I offered $70 & he counter offered $80 delivered, good enough for me. Light arrived in 7 days from China, pretty amazing. 

To my eyes the 4S has throw equal to the EC4 but with many times more spill. I much prefer the 4S beam profile. 

FWIW I dropped the EC4 while using the factory lanyard. No visible damage thanks to the stainless bezel ring. Made a new lanyard from gutted 550 paracord - which passes through the slot easily even when doubled over. Added a cord lock which makes the new one very secure. 

Spacing of levels is well done. Mostly I use level 2 (80 lm) or level 3 (400 lm). Even at close range the 400 lm isn't too much thanks to the shape of the beam. 

Really a useful light for spotting deer across a 200 m open field or for finding the lock on the house door.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 12, 2015)

precisionworks said:


> FWIW I dropped the EC4 while using the factory lanyard. No visible damage thanks to the stainless bezel ring. Made a new lanyard from gutted 550 paracord - which passes through the slot easily even when doubled over. Added a cord lock which makes the new one very secure.



I used gutted paracord as well (glow in the dark from lighthound) but I made a small loop with it, then a loop through that; made out of rubber-type nitro fuel line that RC enthusiasts use.

I tried to do a physical lockout with long, protected cells: No-Go

So it takes the shorter unprotected cells to achieve a physical lockout.

Be careful you do not cross-thread when installing tailcap.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 12, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> I used gutted paracord as well (glow in the dark from lighthound) but I made a small loop with it, then a loop through that; made out of rubber-type nitro fuel line that RC enthusiasts use.
> 
> I tried to do a physical lockout with long, protected cells: No-Go
> 
> ...


After rereading your post the other day and your comment about cell length, I figured this must have been the reason I could not lock out the current at the tail cap. I do use protected batteries when using lights in series until my knowledge is more robust about different chemistries of lithium cells.


----------



## akhyar (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for your excellent review kj75 and informative real word beamshots/GIF.
With the EC4SW using G2 emitter to be launched soon, your GIF beamshots of the EC4S with P36 should be good enough for those thinking of getting the EC4S or the upcoming EC4SW


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 12, 2015)

akhyar said:


> With the EC4SW using G2 emitter to be launched soon, your GIF beamshots of the EC4S with P36 should be good enough for those thinking of getting the EC4S or the upcoming EC4SW



Pretty close but the P36 head is 25% larger; 50mm vs 40mm (don't know about depth) - so I'd expect less lux...


----------



## akhyar (Nov 12, 2015)

SCEMan said:


> Pretty close but the P36 head is 25% larger; 50mm vs 40mm (don't know about depth) - so I'd expect less lux...



Good enough for the tint snobs I guess? 
If I bought my EC4S from a US dealer, I might have return my unit, and bought the EC4SW when it becomes available, but as I bought mine through a groupbuy from a China dealer for $60, so I just keep mine, I think


----------



## pix (Nov 14, 2015)

SCEMan said:


> Has anyone found a battery that doesn't fit the EC4S?
> I have 2x Evva 18650 3500mAh (L) 68.9 mm (D) 18.6 mm that I'd like to use.



I'm using these batteries in my EC4S. They are tight diameter-wise but fit fine.


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 14, 2015)

pix said:


> I'm using these batteries in my EC4S. They are tight diameter-wise but fit fine.



Thanks pix.


----------



## G_arvalis (Dec 7, 2015)

Interesting review. Which would you prefer between the updated Fenix TK35UE 2015 and this one? Both seem to use the same XHP 50 and have equal capacities but the EC4S still is noticeably smaller/lighter. Any comments?


----------



## kj75 (Dec 7, 2015)

G_arvalis said:


> Interesting review. Which would you prefer between the updated Fenix TK35UE 2015 and this one? Both seem to use the same XHP 50 and have equal capacities but the EC4S still is noticeably smaller/lighter. Any comments?



I would pick the EC4S because of the proportions, and the better UI. The TK35UE-2015 I had my hands on had also a cooler tint, I like the more neutral.

The TK35-serie has been and is still an excellent light, that's durable and will last for years. So, that should be a reason to go for the Fenix...


----------

